# Anyone seen these before?



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I hadn't seen it until I googled it a minute ago, and they look sweet but I don't see them as the most effective broadhead on the market, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

They look ok, but I would need to actually hold on to see.


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

they cut you a clean peice of sausage.lol.jk. They are crazy looking.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I know you would make a massive hole! If you hit it, it would be dead it would loose so much blood....it is almost worth a try...$38!


----------



## azoutlaw (Aug 28, 2009)

There is a thread on bowsite with pictures of animals and entry holes.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Where is this?


----------



## huntinmama (Aug 29, 2009)

bowsite.com


----------



## lethal archer (Dec 7, 2009)

*Just huntin*

i have read that the SaberMaxx is pretty repeatable. "...interchangeable with field tips". I have hear alot of favorable press on the SaberMaxx for its wound channel and flight pattern repeatability. Do they work as well in cross-bows?


----------



## lethal archer (Dec 7, 2009)

Where is bowsite?


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

i seen em i thought they looked sweet too i also started a thread but on a diffrent forum heres a link to my thread the guy that replyed has pics in his profile of stuff hes shot wit em pretty devistating http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1069115


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

That is awesome! I'd like to know how true they fly


----------



## Wolf Kill (Dec 6, 2009)

They look pretty awesome. :wolf: :archery:


----------



## presmyk (Nov 17, 2009)

pm me if any one is interested i could probably get you some for cheap


----------



## presmyk (Nov 17, 2009)

i have one pack i will sell for $30 pm if interested they are the brand new sabermaxx with the new style tip


----------

